# my haunt pics



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

wanted to see what u guys think, and share w/ you.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice everything you have there
did you make the columns and the mausoleum?
Is that you in the clown costume? looks like he has wandered off from the other pic


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

yes i made the everything u see here pretty much. It has come along way from 4 yrs ago when i moved into the house and always wanted a haunt. I try to add something new each year. Last year was the mausoleum (plywood) It is a hit. I have people coming over saying their friend told them about it..........just to check it out. That alone is the best compliment and makes it worth it every year. 
This year i'm thinking boarded up windows, but i don't know how to attach pallet planks onto the windows without nailing into them. I'd like to hang them or something.........ideas welcome....
Also, a couple coffins, a full size one and then a half one popping out of the ground. I also need to extend the cemetary fence to encompass the mausoleum. 
Yes that is me in the clown mask (kidnapper) The last pic is of me on the side of the house.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

It look's to me like you had great time. Nice job on the set-up of the scene. I like your FCG (spooky). Thank you for posting your pictures.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks good I like it


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nicely done, the mausoleum and columns are fantastic. Can't wait to see what you add this yr.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...hope to see 2008 pic soon


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome, your a great haunter. One way to add boarded up windows is to make a frame that fits snugly into the window frame. Then you can attach boards onto that frame. And after Halloween you can just pull the entire thing out.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

The house looks great! Can't wait to see this year's additions!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

your haunt looks great good job. love the mausoleum


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

thanx all for the great compliments. Regarding the boarded up windows, I don't think nailing into the window frame is going to be an option for me. I was thinking more along the lines of some cable holding the frame up , and then securing the cable at the top into the saufett (sp. ?) I'm not sure the saufett could hold the weight or not, I would like to use old pallet boards cause they are nice and weathered already..... Any other thoughts on the window boards ?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great! Love the fence, but add some Finials to that fence, and it would look awsome! Also, don't know how heavy your wood boards are, but try some heavy duty velcro. If you velcro the top and bottom, it might just hold it for the night.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think Tyler was suggesting nailing the frame to your windows. I think he meant to build a frame that's just barely smaller than the window frame so that you have to squeeze it in to get it to fit. Then attach the boards to the frame you made, not the window frame. If you measure it right, it should stay in all by itself.

BTW - nice job on the haunt. The clown is creepy (is that you?).

Randy


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Oooh, I like it a lot! I love those cemetery collumns.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

Randy, that might work. I don't have them built yet. I'll have to take a closer look at the window to see what exactly i can do . 
Yes that is me in the clown outfit, thanx


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Someone here... not sure, think it was Marcus... made some frames that fit in like that but also had a bracket or cable that ran around the outside of the windo frame's molding. There's usually at least one spot (in my windows, it's the top) that's slightly undercut so you use that to lock your windows in.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOVE your mausoleum, columns and fencing! Nice layout!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

you do very nice work (jealous) - thanks for sharing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice looking haunt. You should be proud. How many tots do you get a year?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

very nice. I'm a not a clown-phobic, but yours is quite disturbing.

Any tips you're willing to share on the columns and fence?


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

thank u , thank u , thank u . 
Probley about 100 or so kids. I think the people are starting to look forward to it, at least i hope.
Nothing special on the fence or colums. Fence is wood for the horizontal pieces and 3/4 pvc for the fences. Colums are also made from plywood, painted and weathered. Of course moss is applied too, and creepy cloth. I'm going for that swamp / bog look this year , so I bout a HUGE amount of moss from this lady.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Tyler said:


> Awesome, your a great haunter. One way to add boarded up windows is to make a frame that fits snugly into the window frame. Then you can attach boards onto that frame. And after Halloween you can just pull the entire thing out.


Good idea.

I like everything and especially the lighting. Do you have lights behind cheesecloth?


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

well, a couple lights are in my big maple trees on the parkway.....shinning down. Those are blue floods. Then I have the lanters within the cemetary. I'm going to etch the glass on the lanterns, then spray with orange spray paint. That should give the look of the lanterns a warmer, orange, old looking glow.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Back to the boarded up windows... I covered a 3 window span last year by nailing the pallet boards together attached to a 2x4 "lip" across the top. The lip rested on the top of my upper window trim. I drilled short drywall screws down through the wood, but not into the trim. They just stick through about 1/8 of an inch, just enough to grab. That way I don't have any big holes in my house, and the weight of the pallet wood is more than enough to keep it in place.


**edit** Forgot to mention... looks great!! Love the columns!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job!!! All the work really paid off! Love the entrance to the yard. I wnt to trick or treat there!!
Denise


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice job on the crypt.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

some more pics, the neighbor let me use her side of the yard for this.......she loves this stuff and said if i needed to expand I could use her yard..  how kool is that ?


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

frightned children..............


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't for the life of me figure out why in the world this child is crying???  Did you pinch the little tyke? I mean, who doesn't love a creepy, bloody clown?

Randy


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Everything looks great. I have a suggestion about the boarded up windows. Last year i made planks out of the pink foam that was left over from tombstones. I used a dremel tool and made wood grain an knot holes in it. Then I painted it to look like weathered wood. I then attached them with heavy duty velcro. i'll see if i can dig the pics up for you. granted this is a little bit more work than using the pallet planks but just thought i would offer my advice. Once again i love your display- vicki


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice job, I love the mausoleum.


----------

